# Presents from the powder shop today



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got my stuff back from the powder coater this afternoon. I think they came out very nice. Going for a color match with the logo on the side of my truck with the basket. The spikes I just wanted bright.


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks nice. I was thinking about having my cooler/rod rack powder coated. Did you have it done to a new rack, or did they do it to one you already had? I like the spikes too. Nice custom touch to your beach setup!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does look nice.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

drumjunkie said:


> Did you have it done to a new rack, or did they do it to one you already had? I like the spikes too. Nice custom touch to your beach setup!


This was the basket and spikes I already had. I was going for a color match with the logo on my truck and the spikes I just wanted something bright.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What is a ballpark # of what they charged you?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the basket was about $50 and the spikes i think were $8 each


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet

Robert


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

where did you get them coated at


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

OBX_Rat said:


> where did you get them coated at


Got um done in a shop here in Richmond. Shoot me a PM and I'll give you the number if interested.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

*Very Nice*

I never have thought of that. Looks really good. I think you may have started something here. It will be a while before I get the rack but I may have to do this along with the tubular bumper.


----------



## rider3 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*that looks way cool*

Mike, what was your reason for powder coating those items?


----------

